# What should my GP do?



## MissNJN (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm off to see my GP tomorrow (Tuesday), because I was told I'd be on a 3-6 month waiting list for an appt and wanted to get the ball rolling. I've now (after kicking up a bit of a fuss) received an appt for 9th January, but I'm still going to see my GP tomorrow to get her to run as many tests as possible beforehand. 

What tests do you think I should expect her to want to perform?

Thanks,

Natalie x


----------

